# Perspektive und MultibleView



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo (Wildcard   ) ,

kann man in einer Perspektive auch mehere Views anzeigen lassen?




```
public class Perspective implements IPerspectiveFactory {

  public static final String ID ="ID";

  public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {

    for (....)
    {
      layout.addView(View.ID,View.2ID, IPageLayout.RIGHT,
          IPageLayout.DEFAULT_VIEW_RATIO, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);// methode gibts leider nicht...

    }

  }
}
```

oder muss ich auch über den befehl gehen nachdem ich die perspektive gewechselt hab??


```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().showView(SpielerView.ID,spieler.getName(),IWorkbenchPage.VIEW_ACTIVATE);
```

EDIT: Wenn ich schon dabei bin zu Fragen ,wenn ich die Perskeptive wechselt dann zeigt er mir immer noch meinen Editoren Folder an den würde ich gerne für die eine Perskeptive austellen, weil die nur für views da sein soll...
aber in der anderen soll sie wieder da sein...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Lies doch einfach mal die Dokumentation der Dinge die du verwendest.


> In some cases, multiple instances of a particular view may need to be added to the same layout. These are disambiguated using a secondary id. In layout methods taking a view id, the id can have the compound form: primaryId [':' secondaryId]. If a secondary id is given, the view must allow multiple instances by having specified allowMultiple="true" in its extension. View placeholders may also have a secondary id.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2008)

ja ich hab es doch auf multiple true gesetzt...
und das mit der sec. id ist mir auch bewusst...
ABER in meinem layout gibt es keine methode wo ich eine sec. ID einfügen kann...
ich finde in der perspectiven beschreibung nichts wie man multiple views hinzufügen kann.





> each perspective shares the same set of editors



und meine frage war halt ob man das editoren fenster in einer perspektive auschalten kann oder nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

> In layout methods taking a view id, the id can have the compound form: primaryId [':' secondaryId].


----------

